# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Rapsodet 1

## Akuamarini

n'Kosove Show - Rapsodet 1

----------


## Akuamarini

n'Kosove Show - Rapsodet 2

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## prishtina75

https://youtu.be/eqt0ojAgmx0

----------

Akuamarini (11-09-2018)

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> 


Nga jane keta ko-qet ?

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini

Perparim Brati & Hamit Hastrati - Duhet ligj duhet kanun.

----------


## Akuamarini

nKosove Show - Rapsodet me te njohur shqiptare ne nje vend  flaka po i del Odes
Dhjetor 6, 2020

----------

